# Anyone run an Ankona?



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I like what I've read about the performance and their price point. Not sure if a Shadowcast 18 or Native SUV would work better for me. They told me they sell more SC18s here than Natives. I've read the tunnel on the SC18 can sometimes have hull slab, but the Native can have some serious bow steer and I am sure if would be more affected by wind while poling. But, it can handle bigger water. Any owners on her can chime in? Thanks.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Look on microskift.com

Joe


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

rjackh said:


> I like what I've read about the performance and their price point. Not sure if a Shadowcast 18 or Native SUV would work better for me. They told me they sell more SC18s here than Natives. I've read the tunnel on the SC18 can sometimes have hull slab, but the Native can have some serious bow steer and I am sure if would be more affected by wind while poling. But, it can handle bigger water. Any owners on her can chime in? Thanks.


Saw on Instagram they just sent a SC16 to Beaumont late last week.

They have a rep outside of Corpus too but if you were to call them I know there are a lot around Galveston and the Upper Texas Coast.


----------



## scootboat (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sc 18*

My Shadowcast 18 is for sale in the classifieds. PM me and I will be happy answer any questions about the SC 18 that you may have.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I have an Ankona Shadowcast 16. It is a great little skiff & it poles as well as the high end skiffs. I don't have any issues with hull slap on the SC16. The main downside with the smaller Shadowcast is that it can be wet ride in chop. If you are frequently crossing big water, the SUV may be the best choice for you. 
The best place to check out is microskiff. There are a ton of ankona owners on that site.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya I'm on Microskiff too and read about them there, but wasn't sure if they were popular on our waters. I've read some bad things about for n finish and spoke with someone personally that had tons of issues on a copperhead and ended up selling it. Do you guys have problems with yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im running a 2015 Shadowcast 16. Very happy with it so far. As far as fit and finish go its not a hells bay or maverick so don't expect something along those lines. They are very well built for the price and perform great. Expect a very simple fishing oriented poling skiff and expect only a poling skiff don't expect it to peform like a flats boat or bay boat its a poling skiff designed to pole really shallow. The Native SUV is great boat but not ideal for Texas flats or marshes being that it draws more water then the other hulls it produces/ That being said it has a little bit better open water performance. In my opinion the best hulls for Texas are Shadowcast or Copperhead. Inbox me if you are in Houston area and want to take a look at mine. Only issue I had was a small factory blemish I did not notice till a got her back to texas. I contacted Ankona and they had it taken care of locally free of charge. Major hull warranty issues are handled by FiberTex(stiffy). I put a lot of hours on my boat last year and so far she has held up extremely well.

Captain Marcus Haralson is the Texas Ankona rep however at time I purchased it was somebody else so I bought direct from Ankona.
http://ankonatexas.com/

This forum has an Ankona section however its been slow lately but some good info in it
http://www.skinnyskiff.com/forums/


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1832122&highlight=ankona

If I had some spending money laying around, I'd snag this one and rebuild the power head


----------



## Ripit (Mar 31, 2013)

I was looking at a Shadow cast 18 and Native before I went with my East cape Lostman Scooter. I don't know why the tunnel would cause hull slap. If you want to run skinny you need the tunnel. I mean really skinny. It probably won't come ready to run real skinny. You have to make adjustments for that. After running may Lostman for 2 years, if I were to go with a Ankona I would get the shadow 18'. My Lostman is 18'3" and it EATS 2' chop. The extra length helps a lot. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Ripit said:


> I was looking at a Shadow cast 18 and Native before I went with my East cape Lostman Scooter. I don't know why the tunnel would cause hull slap. If you want to run skinny you need the tunnel. I mean really skinny. It probably won't come ready to run real skinny. You have to make adjustments for that. After running may Lostman for 2 years, if I were to go with a Ankona I would get the shadow 18'. My Lostman is 18'3" and it EATS 2' chop. The extra length helps a lot. Good luck in your search.


As a passenger in a Lostman I had to hold onto my privates are they would have been black and blue from ride in chop. Standing up might have made it feel like it ate chop but sitting down another story.

Joe


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I called Marcus a few days ago. I will set up something with him soon. 

You guys with ownership experience- ever notice any bad fiberglass work or things just not done right?

I don't expect hells bay quality for 20% the price, but to me that's different than just poor craftsmanship. Thanks for any insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

